# Mopping walls



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

In the Berks county area the finishers are required to wet mop the fields, usually using a sponge floor mop. Some painters say it makes a difference some don't. Some painters want the houses blown out with a leaf blower as well. The GC's sometimes cave into their demands and the finishers workload gets bigger without pay. Are you mopping/leaf blowing in your area? They don't in Harrisburg and the coatings look good. Thanks.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A leaf blower :blink: Would that not kick up more dust?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

First you open all windows and doors. Go room to room blowing dust off all the ceilings, walls, outta the boxes and off sills. Blow the dust out the door. It does work well but you cant see while you're doing it and you better wear a mask. If you're standing outside it looks like the house is on fire with smoke pouring out all the windows! The trimmers like it too. Their nailers don't blow the dust up in their faces. I think I said too much.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> A leaf blower :blink: Would that not kick up more dust?


Just open all the windows and doors and go for it, Done it a few times myself, Yes its dusty as hell but its better if its a windy day as it sucks it outside, Once the house clears its quite dust free, Great to do before painting, If you get into it you can blow all the dust off the tops of doors and around the windows, Clean out all the wardrobes and floors etc, Makes painting out a cleaner job, and good for the tilers and carpet layers etc. :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> A leaf blower :blink: Would that not kick up more dust?


I do my own paint....when I prep .mop walls. vac corners.rec. floors super clean whole job.thats just me..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I use a 4'' cheapo paint brush to swipe dust away while sanding angles.
The dust eater for the rest...have to stop ,and vac. the eater every other wall...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I got one of those dust eaters as well, They are good arnt they moore, Covers a wall fast.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I,m guessing most of you dont spray prime your work? Scrape the floors ,sweep,vacuum boxes and corners and edges of floors and spray and backroll. Never mopped walls in 31 years!!!Painters whine more than drywallers!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> I,m guessing most of you dont spray prime your work? Scrape the floors ,sweep,vacuum boxes and corners and edges of floors and spray and backroll. Never mopped walls in 31 years!!!Painters whine more than drywallers!!!!!


Don't spray prime ,,and back roll ,, I'm a DRYWALL contractor..


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've never heard of anyone asking the taper to clean the walls here. when it's for a homeowner i will clean up pretty nice. sometimes i will vaccum the wall real quick if its a small job. usually i just scrape and sweep and get the eff out. lately i've gotten into the habit of scraping my blobs up at the end of each day.i find it a lot less work when they are still soft and it really does not take much time.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

On the rare occasion some beginning contractor asks me to do the painters job, I ask him if he wants me to paint the job as well.

I do drywall and I paint

I know what is required of each trade


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

I scrape, then use a compressor to blow out windows and around the edge of the floor, then sweep. I've found it faster than trying to sweep and pick the dust out of floor corners and it gets right in under the wallboards nicely. I'm not a believer in vacs for our dust and it seems like a leaf blower would lack the psi and would suffer from dust intake.

And please don't put a wet mop on my finished walls. Mess up the finish and hydrate the boards for what purpose? Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I thought that's what the rough sand was for after paint ??????

Suppose to be tradesmen, not maids.

So what about the saw dust, drywall dust and chunks from the rockers, the mud tracked in from out doors, the spit and the snot workers cast upon the floor. Sounds like one big bio hazard to me, now I'm the sucker that's to get all the dust off the walls, floors, windows, receptacle boxes etc..... for the next trade to perform his task.

None of these obstacles affect me to get my job done. But it it's going to affect the next trade, then let them price accordingly to do the job.

It's called being a sucker, think about it fellow TRADESMEN , it should be the painter willing to kiss arse to get the job. They should be the ones willing to sacrifice their TIME and clean it to their specs, not the other way around. And don't tell me you have it built into your price either, unless your by the hour. If your pricing by piece work or consignment, all your doing is giving the builder a sanction/bailout. and just like any government bailout/sanction, your the one paying for it.

our job calls for a finish that's ready for preparation of paint, not preparation for the painter to paint


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I think the key is leave the job as you find it. If is clean when I start it will be clean when I leave. If it is a mess when I start that must be the way they want the job. I clean up for the builder once if that is before I start then so be it. 
Having said that I insist on keeping a clean site while I am there.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

moore said:


> Don't spray prime ,,and back roll ,, I'm a DRYWALL contractor..


Like I said .I,m guessing some of you DONT. I,m a drywall contractor and I also perform plaster, spray priming and some times I,ll shoot finish paint for the builders-- because some of us do more than basic drywall thats a negative?Dont be afraid to expand---spraying is the easiest money You,ll ever MAKE!!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Have been doing alot of painting lately(repaints) ,started out adding/removing walls,doors etc. etc. This is another state job thing,they had a painter they kept part time cause they are always doing something. Here I am demo,frame rock and tape (op spray) turns out painter was slackin pretty good and got fired:whistling2: So I mentioned I could paint it beings I did almost everything else. Well lets just say been painting bout 4 months now off and on for them and love it:yes:.Partner likes it also.ez $$


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Like I said .I,m guessing some of you DONT. I,m a drywall contractor and I also perform plaster, spray priming and some times I,ll shoot finish paint for the builders-- because some of us do more than basic drywall thats a negative?Dont be afraid to expand---spraying is the easiest money You,ll ever MAKE!!!


Yeah, that's a negative alright....you need to be supremely specialized and completely inflexible. After all we're living in an economy where work is hanging from the trees like fat ripe fruit.

I sweep the walls when I'm done sanding just so I can see any imperfections, and I only do that for light spray textures and smooth-wall.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

4' dustmop works great


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

[email protected]$$ed window washing mopps
I have a 24" that makes mighty quick work on the end of my 8' paintstick
changeable washing media,
throw them through the washer and they're as good as new.
I don't want to do work where it's acceptable to be a pig
last guys left a mess?
I can't start until it's ready,
ready means cleaned up unless the contractor has or says the laborers on the site clean daily-
then you got pissed off vatos cursing your Ma for having made such a lazy slob
I'd rather know my services are required and respected by men and women equal to their accomplishments.
If you can't bother to clean up for me,
why should I bother even working for them?
So you see gentlemen,
this isn't trying to convince some waitress at denny's that it's your birthday,
this is flat out being a tradesman that provides professional and thorough services


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

personally, unless the site is immaculate when i get there then i believe it is the GC who is responsible for making it pretty for the painter just like it is their responsibility to make it clean before i get there. real simple. sometimes i have to clean before i start working and that is when a quick phone call is made to let the GC know there will be a charge for prepping the site to my standards. if it was more than an hour i would go home but i would rather reorganize the place how i need it to be than be a princess and not work. people who don't actually do the trade will never fully understand how we need the site to be or why. so i accept that price accordingly and get on with my job.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

personally, unless the site is immaculate when i get there then i believe it is the GC who is responsible for making it pretty for the painter just like it is their responsibility to make it clean before i get there. real simple. sometimes i have to clean before i start working . if it was more than an hour i would go home but i would rather reorganize the place how i need it to be than be a princess and not work. people who don't actually do the trade will never fully understand how we need the site to be or why. so i accept that price accordingly and get on with my job.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

mopping walls and cleaning jobsite 2 different things,cleaning your dust off your walls usually insures a better finish.Cleaning jobsite to how it was when you showed up is expected,if you trash up a site and dont clean it up chances are you wont be getting another job ,possibly a backcharge.I try and clean up mud drops as they occur,safer and cleaner. Mud drops arent messy,stepping on them is messy, and dangerous on stilts.It all depends on ones attitude,if its ur biz..u go above and beyond. If hourly guy who dont pay for materials u basically can give 2 shts:yes:


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

*White Coat Plaster's Felt Mop*

Use the dust to impregnate the paper with gypsum. Using a Felt Mop, a white coat plaster's tool, wet mop your work to smooth, feather, and work the dust into the board where it belongs.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Thats exactly what I use for skimcoat plaster ,but not mopping walls in sheetrock!!!


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

we have been mopping walls since they went to recycled face paper and more painters started spray painting. been at least 15 years ago maybe 20. time flies by


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

ok Folks I will add to this I painted a car once and I had to wipe down the car with a tac cloth, I had to go over it a few times to get it as clean as possible, now in a house if ya just blow :nuke:the place, the painter does sand inbetween coats so that as we all know is good enough right, well it all depends on the paint job you want so if you are doing Donald Trumps Five Ave shack then you would go the extra mile:scooter:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ok Folks I will add to this I painted a car once and I had to wipe down the car with a tac cloth, I had to go over it a few times to get it as clean as possible, now in a house if ya just blow :nuke:the place, the painter does sand inbetween coats so that as we all know is good enough right, well it all depends on the paint job you want so if you are doing Donald Trumps Five Ave shack then you would go the extra mile:scooter:


 Used many a tac cloth i used 2 be a sprayer at a transport company sprayin lorry's!!!


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

nobody dusts, cleans, wipes, sponges anything here, (sacramento, ca) everywhere i go i see flashing. Painters here wouldnt know what primer is. forget back rolling. I hang my head in shame.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> personally, unless the site is immaculate when i get there then i believe it is the GC who is responsible for making it pretty for the painter just like it is their responsibility to make it clean before i get there. real simple. sometimes i have to clean before i start working . if it was more than an hour i would go home but i would rather reorganize the place how i need it to be than be a princess and not work. people who don't actually do the trade will never fully understand how we need the site to be or why. so i accept that price accordingly and get on with my job.


I use to be so special, but this week i cleaned a place out. If nothing eles i don't want nails in my feet.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Used many a tac cloth i used 2 be a sprayer at a transport company sprayin lorry's!!!


Lorry is truck for people who do not understand, 

How do you like the toxic:nuke: death Constructor vapors from the paint, I quit after I scortched my lungs, did manage to pull some fancy paint jobs tho


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Why the hell would anyone need to wet mop a wall? How much dust are you making?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cleaning the dust off the walls/ceilings is bulls!ht ..years ago this would have never crossed my mind ,,but then one D/C does ,then the  
P/C dustless sander comes along[swirl marks / burnt rock ] ,,but it's dustless ,,so you have to keep up with the guy next door. 


me ,,, I brush the dust off as I go ,, but there's really no need If the painter primes,,and sands between coats....


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

painters want us to dust the walls off so they can spray and not backroll. If the spray only, with dust on the wall, it gets painted, and looks like little rocks on the drywall. It always wears your sanding paper out quick when your trying to get rid of it. Thats why if you back-roll, the dust is not a problem. Plus, when painting, you need to sand in-between coats ne ways to get rid of the junk in the paint that gets attached to the walls. However, sometimes, GCs think the finishers are a bunch of no-bodies, and its their fault if the final paint looks like ****. They listen to everything the painter if feeding their heads,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Field General said:


> Use the dust to impregnate the paper with gypsum. Using a Felt Mop, a white coat plaster's tool, wet mop your work to smooth, feather, and work the dust into the board where it belongs.


bull****


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

What a bunch of CRAP .I guess times they are a changin.If this were 5 or 6 years ago ,we would not be having this discusion.Let the painter do it .Do they want the masking pulled so you can clean it up rite? I doubt it,couse then they would have to re mask.What a CROCK. But, if it pays good,then, yes dear.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

chris said:


> mopping walls and cleaning jobsite 2 different things,cleaning your dust off your walls usually insures a better finish.Cleaning jobsite to how it was when you showed up is expected,if you trash up a site and dont clean it up chances are you wont be getting another job ,possibly a backcharge.I try and clean up mud drops as they occur,safer and cleaner. Mud drops arent messy,stepping on them is messy, and dangerous on stilts.It all depends on ones attitude,if its ur biz..u go above and beyond. If hourly guy who dont pay for materials u basically can give 2 shts:yes:


 In 1994 I had just bought my own spray rig and went to work as a Independent sprayer. No kidding i got to a job where the mud was at least three inches thicks all over the living room floor. the rest of the house not much better. The DC complained that my son didn't do a good job of cleaning the floors. It was the last time i included it in the spray price. My son nearly mopped the floor with the DC.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

When i was learning to finish,, we didnt walk away with mud on the floors. Now its like pigs live there. they must wallow in the mud.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> When i was learning to finish,, we didnt walk away with mud on the floors. Now its like pigs live there. they must wallow in the mud.


Or in sheep sh1t:whistling2:


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anybody ever backsand after priming. I use 150 grit sandpaper knocksoff the paper fuzz and any grit that gets on the wall from spraying.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

raven said:


> Does anybody ever backsand after priming. I use 150 grit sandpaper knocksoff the paper fuzz and any grit that gets on the wall from spraying.


 I sand every wall between paint coats,,,, however I use 100 grit drywall paper on a gator pole. A PC is for drywall,,,not paint


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

not to sound like d!ck but if you do not sand after priming fresh drywall you must be blind and have no feeling in your hands


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I sand every wall between paint coats,,,, however I use 100 grit drywall paper on a gator pole. A PC is for drywall,,,not paint


 Even though I do little painting I still would brush sand between coats and 100 grit is plenty fine, you can't sand off paint or primer with an idiot stick and you will not leave any scratches, all you are doing is brushing off any foreign crap that may have stuck to the wall while painting like fuzz from back rolling(cheap roller covers) or any chunks of crap from the paint if un-screened or blowup from the floor and outlet boxes. Power sand I think the wall would be so smooth the paint would not stick, besides that it gums up the paper from the friction....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Even though I do little painting I still would brush sand between coats and 100 grit is plenty fine, you can't sand off paint or primer with an idiot stick and you will not leave any scratches, all you are doing is brushing off any foreign crap that may have stuck to the wall while painting like fuzz from back rolling(cheap roller covers) or any chunks of crap from the paint if un-screened or blowup from the floor and outlet boxes. Power sand I think the wall would be so smooth the paint would not stick, besides that it gums up the paper from the friction....


HHHHMMMMMM

Though I'm no painter either, and this is not paint talk.

I did paint in a small house this week (prime ,one colour,tirm, windows etc) Though I was in private communication with cazna on how to do some things, I disobeyed him when it came to the rough sand. I only had padded 120 grit, and went up and down the walls with it, and not too hard incase Cazna was right. To me I wished I crossed hatched it instead, or !!!! that's where a power sander may of been nice. I'm no painter, but it seemed to blend the wall in better so there was little flashing. You could not see where the screws or joints were etc, I could notice up/down sand lines instead. I tried pointing it out to the GC, but he couldn't see what I was talking about, or notice anything, said I must be losing it........

Dear god I am losing it,,,, I'm talking about painting


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

The fact is we are in a good position to paint when offered the job, many contractors and home owners feel that is part of the process (though I disagree that it is entirely two different trades) but what the heck chance to make some extra dough right.... If and when I have the chance sure I will include it but don't push for it, I stick to what I know and do best. When I do get work, paint related I sub it out through my painter buddy he is happy and so am I and still make some cash and it is done right. Sanding in between coats... makes it look mint. And the bounes is my company gets the credit.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I personally have never seen a painter sand any walls...ever


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> I personally have never seen a painter sand any walls...ever


Personally, I have never seen a painter work before









All I ever see, is them sitting around , sipping on coffee:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> not to sound like d!ck but if you do not sand after priming fresh drywall you must be blind and have no feeling in your hands


I sand the primer with a PC power sander. Smooths the wall quickly, doesn't gum the paper. And using an 18" roller with a Lambs Wool pad is a nice way to go.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You could use some practice on the cutting in 2buck:whistling2:
Next time take the plates off first..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha, Nice work, The darker colours are dam hard to cover. Hey i do that ceiling as well.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Haha, Nice work, The darker colours are dam hard to cover. Hey i do that ceiling as well.


This ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> This ?


Yes, We call it starburst, I dont do much of it as its all flat ceilings here, Good texture to know though, If i get a bad or old ceiling, or an old texture to remove and repair, I try and talk them into that.

2buck, your sanding that you could see under the paint, If you had sanded like i said with finer grit then that would not have happened, See how much damage can be done, If you only had 120g then use and old worn out one or rub to sheets together, That dulls em back, Dont use a PC if you have only rolled one coat one that will ruin it unless you use an old 220g. I use the PC after i have airless sprayed walls as im building it up to level 5 and it can take it.

The big triangle wooster dust eaters are good for removing dust and the job im on now im dusting off well, as im spraying some wall metallic silver walls so im masking up and if there is dust under the paint then it does not stick so well and the masking will pull the paint off.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> You could use some practice on the cutting in 2buck:whistling2:
> Next time take the plates off first..


Did 2bjr send you those pics of my work, I'm going to kill the little bugger:jester:

(I take it you got a home owner doing their own painting)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Yes, We call it starburst, I dont do much of it as its all flat ceilings here, Good texture to know though, If i get a bad or old ceiling, or an old texture to remove and repair, I try and talk them into that.
> 
> 2buck, your sanding that you could see under the paint, If you had sanded like i said with finer grit then that would not have happened, See how much damage can be done, If you only had 120g then use and old worn out one or rub to sheets together, That dulls em back, Dont use a PC if you have only rolled one coat one that will ruin it unless you use an old 220g. I use the PC after i have airless sprayed walls as im building it up to level 5 and it can take it.
> 
> The big triangle wooster dust eaters are good for removing dust and the job im on now im dusting off well, as im spraying some wall metallic silver walls so im masking up and if there is dust under the paint then it does not stick so well and the masking will pull the paint off.


But,but , but.........

I will half to PM you my method of madness when painting,,,,don't want to bore no one on here with.................. PAINT TALK

but they do seem to argue about sanding the prime on PT also. All I will say on here is,,,,, I lean to sanding after the prime. My rolling method with the prime might be too good,,,,,, meaning you can't see the joints or screw spots through the paint. I heard you sand it, something about the primer being gypsum based, or that it's a sandable product. sanding blends the wall or makes it one texture.......

Thats what they said on you tube so I'm sticking to that story, They know their taping stuff on youtube too , so.......:jester:


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

All ya do is smooth to a desirous finish-
easy as pie

After struggling my whole life with the damnable telegraphing of unfinished walls,
I've learned to vacuum, dust, clean up, etc.
Really what's so hard about that?
Running a sand pole over unfinished drywall underneath a coat of anything s-u-c-k-s
So unless you have that unfinished look,
I'll go with "sanding not needed for $2000, Alex."
Although,
Hamilton's First Coat undiluted (MAYBE<2qt/5gl) laid on at no less than 1gl/250ft2 by a nice 1gpm piston type sprayer
Then fully cured-
then sanded by an interested party with 220 micro makes an unforgettable finish.
If the painter wants to clean my sanding dust OK,
or if the GC has a laborer that does it OK,
but this seems like quibbling to not clean up the mess.
Green building is here along with a new attitude among contractors for client health and long term exposure to dusts and mold.
Trying to eliminate some of the sources of the dusts has served me very well.
Even a good sweep job is fine.
I've learned that cheap shopvacs used with the filter element under a filter sack (just the small kind like a candybag with the ring to snug up to the bottom of the lid)
really finish something unfinished.
An extra 15 minutes on a job sit with 1 and you'll see.
Also, rosin paper on the deck first.
BAM!
Now I have painters talk to me that used to go running for the hills avoiding my drywall @$$
I always thought painters were pussies too.
There's a certain hustle you gotta achieve to be a good one so I'm over that.
I still think they're pussies,
but only because just like most drywallers wish they could be plasterers,
most painters wish they could be drywallers.
Couldn't hack it most likely...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Did 2bjr send you those pics of my work, I'm going to kill the little bugger:jester:
> 
> (I take it you got a home owner doing their own painting)


G/c built and sold this speck 5 years ago for $145,000 He bought It back last week for $60,000 ..
I'm fixing nicks,and walking truss screw pops In the ceilings .. Not sure what happened with the paint job,,,,looks like the 8 year old found a roller..
Your right about going back years later .:yes::yes::yes: wood frame homes suck!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> In the Berks county area the finishers are required to wet mop the fields, usually using a sponge floor mop. Some painters say it makes a difference some don't. Some painters want the houses blown out with a leaf blower as well. The GC's sometimes cave into their demands and the finishers workload gets bigger without pay. Are you mopping/leaf blowing in your area? They don't in Harrisburg and the coatings look good. Thanks.



OMG I'm a drywall finisher and you?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> OMG I'm a drywall finisher and you?


 Everyone thinks I'm....


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I use the dustless sander then just leave...the small amounts of blobs will be scraped by the floor guys no problem..part of their prep!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> I use the dustless sander then just leave...the small amounts of blobs will be scraped by the floor guys no problem..part of their prep!


But then those floor guys will remember you ... Not a good thing..


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

moore said:


> But then those floor guys will remember you ... Not a good thing..


 
let them, they will recommend me for the high quality job they see!! and the lack of major blobs!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> You could use some practice on the cutting in 2buck:whistling2:
> Next time take the plates off first..


 Just a little bit:blink: Serverd my time as a painter with my father and he would not b happy with that!!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Rosin paper is inexpensive and easy to install. No blobs on the floor, a quick sweep and they hardly know we were there.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Lorry is truck for people who do not understand,
> 
> How do you like the toxic:nuke: death Constructor vapors from the paint, I quit after I scortched my lungs, did manage to pull some fancy paint jobs tho


I did like job Joe it was the wages that were the problem
i really need 2 read the posts i have left already:blink:


----------

